

Ask HN: Google Play keeps rejecting my App on Copyright violation. What to do? - makuchaku

I use the Google Image Search API to power up content in my app(s). Google Play review team says its Intellectual Property (copyright) violation - while they show the same content on Google Image Search.<p>Where am I going wrong?
How can I fix this?
======
caspercrf
Are you using images that are licensed under creative commons? You have to
specifically search for those images and even then you have to double check.

If your using google image search, you need to click on Search tools, and then
Usage Rights, and then check off "Labeled for reuse with modification."

Another search tool:

[https://search.creativecommons.org/](https://search.creativecommons.org/)

I've used those 2 methods for my apps and haven't had a problem.

~~~
makuchaku
Thanks Caspercrf. Will try these out. Cheers!

